# Morning Chewy Snuggles



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*She could do this for hours 






then the little yellow devil comes in... she hates my phone! 

and let's not forget about Chip! He didn't make the video because he was too busy chatting somewhere, but he wishes everyone a Happy Holiday Season!



*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Tiels are insatiable :laughing:!
Kissy is so sweet, I love her little chirpies. And Chip, well, did I just hear him say "shut up" ??? :laughing:
Lovely little flock you have, Jill *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Chewy certainly loves those anuggles from Mom! 
She definitely looks like she'd happily let you do that for her all day long. 

How funny that Kissy wanted to attack your phone! *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


eduardo said:



Tiels are insatiable :laughing:!
Kissy is so sweet, I love her little chirpies. And Chip, well, did I just hear him say "shut up" ??? :laughing:
Lovely little flock you have, Jill 

Click to expand...

omg I hope not!! I just listened to it louder and it almost does sound like that! Kids, they pick up everything :laughing: Towards the end he says "what are you doing?" in a girly voice like me haha otherwise I can't understand his babble from the video. Too funny!*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice video again Jill. You keep showing these cute videos, and Chewy is awesome, but I am not getting a cockatiel .


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*HAHA riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight *


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

*I'm in love with little Chewy , such a sweetie pie!!
And Kissy looks so sweet but watch out there is a sour side lol, she can be your little sour patch kid *


----------

